# ERROR meldung im 3DM01



## Speedoo (30. November 2008)

Hallo ich bekomme den 3DM01 nicht zum laufen. Das Heist den 1 Run läuft
durch aber beim 2  bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung und der Test bricht ab.
kann mir jemand weiter helfen ?


----------



## der8auer (30. November 2008)

Hi 

Welche Grafikkarte hast du und welche version von DirectX?


----------



## Speedoo (30. November 2008)

Grafikkarte: Riva TNT2
DirectX : Microsoft_DirectX_v.9.0c_(November_08)


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2008)

Es kann sein das die TNT2 zu wenig Videospeicher hat. Sieht man auch in der fehlermeldung .


----------



## Speedoo (30. November 2008)

Nee so einfach ist das nicht!    Das Lief ja schon mal.
Ich glaube ich habe im RivaTuner was falsch eingestellt! Aber was?
Ich habe auch schon 6 oder 7 andere Treiber probiert, Das Programm (3DM01) neu installiert  und im RivaTuner rum gedoktort das geht immer noch nicht.
Ach so ne alte DirektX Version habe ich auch Probiert.


----------



## Speedoo (30. November 2008)

Ha Ha geht wieder    habe zwar keine Ahnung warum aber nach ca 10 verschiedenen Treibern geht es mit dem alten wieder denn hatte ich zwar als erstes gleich ausprobiert, da hat es nicht funktioniert nun gehts wieder. Danke an alle


----------

